# Any Solo Females?



## RinRose

Heading out again tomorrow but this time ill be on my own. From Nc heading West. Any tips you have would be great on staying comfortable, prepared and safe!


----------



## Kal

I know I'm not a female. Not sure how you're traveling so I have no tips on being comfortable. As far as being safe just pay attention to what going on around you and you should be all right. Just have fun and be safe.


----------



## Corinne

oh youre rubber tramping it? awesome! im a solo female rubber tramp and i got a machete on one side of the ''bed'' and wasp spray on the other. never had to use it but somebody did try to break in once so always keep your door locked. get those foodies for 194 a month you will eat like a queen! get showers at truck stops by panhandling the truckers. and at starbucks you can take a shit and use the wifi! have fun! also, i could use a friend if you get lonely


----------



## landpirate

I'm a solo female. I rubbertramp in the UK. Trusting your instincts is the best way to stay safe. If you feel that a situation or person is dodgy or makes you feel uncomfortable in anyway, you are probably right. I've found it better to offend people by on a rare occasion getting it wrong and misunderstanding the situation or someone's intentions. Its better than the potential alternative. 

Also, I don't tell people too much about myself straight off the bat. I don't mention my van, or my plans until I think I can trust someone. People can be nosey and that can sometimes be great because they can give you help and advice but sometimes people will use the info you give them in negative ways.

Also, don't carry more stuff than you can run with. 

I don't want to sound like a mad paranoid person. I just find that by using protective behaviour I have managed to avoid a lot of potentially bad things happening to me. Most people are actually really good. Goodluck and enjoy yourself.


----------



## RinRose

Corinne said:


> oh youre rubber tramping it? awesome! im a solo female rubber tramp and i got a machete on one side of the ''bed'' and wasp spray on the other. never had to use it but somebody did try to break in once so always keep your door locked. get those foodies for 194 a month you will eat like a queen! get showers at truck stops by panhandling the truckers. and at starbucks you can take a shit and use the wifi! have fun! also, i could use a friend if you get lonely




Ya i got a lil honda civic atm, what do you drive? a machette? nice ha i got a tazer, knife and pepper spray i think i might get a fanny pack and just sleep with it on so its nearby. aha thanks for the starbucks tips  of course id love company where you headed?


----------



## RinRose

landpirate said:


> I'm a solo female. I rubbertramp in the UK. Trusting your instincts is the best way to stay safe. If you feel that a situation or person is dodgy or makes you feel uncomfortable in anyway, you are probably right. I've found it better to offend people by on a rare occasion getting it wrong and misunderstanding the situation or someone's intentions. Its better than the potential alternative.
> 
> Also, I don't tell people too much about myself straight off the bat. I don't mention my van, or my plans until I think I can trust someone. People can be nosey and that can sometimes be great because they can give you help and advice but sometimes people will use the info you give them in negative ways.
> 
> Also, don't carry more stuff than you can run with.
> 
> I don't want to sound like a mad paranoid person. I just find that by using protective behaviour I have managed to avoid a lot of potentially bad things happening to me. Most people are actually really good. Goodluck and enjoy yourself.





awesome thanks for the advice


----------



## RinRose

Kal said:


> I know I'm not a female. Not sure how you're traveling so I have no tips on being comfortable. As far as being safe just pay attention to what going on around you and you should be all right. Just have fun and be safe.





Kal said:


> I know I'm not a female. Not sure how you're traveling so I have no tips on being comfortable. As far as being safe just pay attention to what going on around you and you should be all right. Just have fun and be safe.




Thanks will do


----------



## Deleted member 125

get yerself a diva cup. you wont regret it from what i hear from female bodied people its super dope especially while travelling.


----------



## spectacular

Keep calm and diva cups rly are great and aloneness is preferable and nobody really cares about anyone but themselves most of the time.


----------



## RinRose

cantcureherpes said:


> get yerself a diva cup. you wont regret it from what i hear from female bodied people its super dope especially while travelling.



this was actually one of the first things i bought for my travels aha


----------



## hermitdan

There is a 2 week long Rubber Tramp Rendezvous every January just outside of Quartzsite Arizona. This year there was probably about 150 that showed up in all kinds of rigs (but mostly vans). About half were women, so there are a lot of you out there! Good luck in your travels.


----------



## Matt Derrick

hermitdan said:


> There is a 2 week long Rubber Tramp Rendezvous every January just outside of Quartzsite Arizona. This year there was probably about 150 that showed up in all kinds of rigs (but mostly vans). About half were women, so there are a lot of you out there! Good luck in your travels.



i'd be interesting in learning more about this, is there a website or some place with more info?


----------



## Odin

Matt Derrick said:


> i'd be interesting in learning more about this, is there a website or some place with more info?




http://www.cheaprvliving.com/gatherings/


The only one I recall hearing about...


----------



## Corinne

oh nice i had a honda civic for a couple of years and i loved it! now i drive a nissan quest. LOL sounds like youre armed and lethal! yeah fanny pack is good for storing money too. i think im headed to nyc soon but i hope we cross paths someday!

and the RTR is awesome! so many great people that live in their vans!


----------



## East

have fun & be safe

allstays rv & camp as well as ultimate campgrounds make the best rubber tramping apps if you've got a smartphone. they do cost some though but worth it imo.


----------



## Naomi Leigh

I am a 21 year old female and was rubber tramping "alone" with my Husky for a while before I met my boyfriend at the Ocala rainbow gathering.

Hahaha I love the Starbucks advice! They always have those single person bathrooms that you can take a mini-bath in and the wifi is great. I recently started going to Panera Breads for coffee; they have those brewers out in the lobby and I just grab a cup out of the garbage and help myself. I used to work at a Panera and they keep the customer's dishes in a bin next to the garbage and people will seriously leave big, half eaten salads or bowls of soup in there (instead of dumping them in the garbage) and I have helped myself to these from time to time. It isn't quite dumpster diving but you get the idea lol

I totally don't mind being "upper crust" on the road. I gnar it up a hell of a lot more than your average chick but I am not opposed to shaving my legs in rest stop bathrooms or spending some of my extra spange money on lotion or something of the sort. Just personal preference, ya know?

I always try to sleep somewhere with a bathroom and some lights if possible. Places like Walmart, rest stops, or state parks are my usual hang outs. I have almost perfected the art of sneaking into state park campgrounds and leaving before 8:00 a.m. when the guards come around. And if I ever get spoken to I simply say "oh, I thought I was supposed to pay in the morning!" 

People can argue that traveling can be easier as a woman because people will help you quicker but there are definitely a hell of a lot more risks too. I don't think I would be comfortable hitch hiking alone just yet. I would say use your femininity and the appearance of vulnerability to your advantage but don't let someone take advantage of it, ya know? I'm talking more in lines of flying and spanging and whatnot. I don't have any weapons but some mace and a machete sound like bad ass ideas

Travel safe, sistas! <3


----------



## Ketchup

Naomi Leigh said:


> I am a 21 year old female and was rubber tramping "alone" with my Husky for a while before I met my boyfriend at the Ocala rainbow gathering.
> 
> Hahaha I love the Starbucks advice! They always have those single person bathrooms that you can take a mini-bath in and the wifi is great. I recently started going to Panera Breads for coffee; they have those brewers out in the lobby and I just grab a cup out of the garbage and help myself. I used to work at a Panera and they keep the customer's dishes in a bin next to the garbage and people will seriously leave big, half eaten salads or bowls of soup in there (instead of dumping them in the garbage) and I have helped myself to these from time to time. It isn't quite dumpster diving but you get the idea lol
> 
> I totally don't mind being "upper crust" on the road. I gnar it up a hell of a lot more than your average chick but I am not opposed to shaving my legs in rest stop bathrooms or spending some of my extra spange money on lotion or something of the sort. Just personal preference, ya know?
> 
> I always try to sleep somewhere with a bathroom and some lights if possible. Places like Walmart, rest stops, or state parks are my usual hang outs. I have almost perfected the art of sneaking into state park campgrounds and leaving before 8:00 a.m. when the guards come around. And if I ever get spoken to I simply say "oh, I thought I was supposed to pay in the morning!"
> 
> People can argue that traveling can be easier as a woman because people will help you quicker but there are definitely a hell of a lot more risks too. I don't think I would be comfortable hitch hiking alone just yet. I would say use your femininity and the appearance of vulnerability to your advantage but don't let someone take advantage of it, ya know? I'm talking more in lines of flying and spanging and whatnot. I don't have any weapons but some mace and a machete sound like bad ass ideas
> 
> Travel safe, sistas! <3


Are you guys from ocala? I live in silver springs like five minutes from the forest. I just moved here and need sum peeps to chill with...


----------



## arexandriuhrae

I'm heading out in the next month in my little two door toyota and heading west, Oregon currently. Just depends on how it all goes. I just bought a tent and I've got a hammock and sleeping bag. Honestly, if there's anyone online/at home/etc that you can keep in the know about where you are, that'd be good. Just for worst case scenario. GOOD SHOES AND SOCKS, keep your pack light and if you're going to busk, remain smiley but let people walk if they are hellbent on walking by. You'll be fine! Don't bring people back to where you're sleeping if you have any feeling of distrust and keep your stuff close to you. WATER WATER WATER.


----------



## arexandriuhrae

RinRose said:


> this was actually one of the first things i bought for my travels aha


where'd you get it from? I've been contemplating this purchase for a while now.


----------



## oceanarising

I identify as male but I dont "pass" or whatever. Pre everything, you know, so I still get called female by everyone.

I think the best thing to keep in mind is a lot of what people here have said before, especially the bit about trusting your instincts, even if it offends people. I was spanging the other day and a guy wanted me to get in his car for a "job" and I was like, "lol no." He got super pissed, said some rude shit, etc. but I rather have someone think I'm a lazy bum than end up dead or worse.

Diva cups are pretty rad. I use softcup, which is the same thing basically. You can get them at Walgreens typically. It's like, ten dollars for something like thirty of them? It's crazy. I love them. 

If you're still looking for a travel partner, I'd be down. I'm wanting to end up in California or Oregon, and I can help with gas and what not. Right now I'm in Lawton OK visiting some friends but yeah!~


----------



## arexandriuhrae

oceanarising said:


> I identify as male but I dont "pass" or whatever. Pre everything, you know, so I still get called female by everyone.
> 
> I think the best thing to keep in mind is a lot of what people here have said before, especially the bit about trusting your instincts, even if it offends people. I was spanging the other day and a guy wanted me to get in his car for a "job" and I was like, "lol no." He got super pissed, said some rude shit, etc. but I rather have someone think I'm a lazy bum than end up dead or worse.
> 
> Diva cups are pretty rad. I use softcup, which is the same thing basically. You can get them at Walgreens typically. It's like, ten dollars for something like thirty of them? It's crazy. I love them.
> 
> If you're still looking for a travel partner, I'd be down. I'm wanting to end up in California or Oregon, and I can help with gas and what not. Right now I'm in Lawton OK visiting some friends but yeah!~




Radddd, there's a Walgreens like, 2 minutes from where I'm at now. I shall be running in there tomorrow!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

All of this info is great! 

Thanks so much for sharing.

Not sure when I'll be traveling and not sure if I'll be alone...so all this advice is so helpful!


----------



## RinRose

Naomi Leigh said:


> I am a 21 year old female and was rubber tramping "alone" with my Husky for a while before I met my boyfriend at the Ocala rainbow gathering.
> 
> Hahaha I love the Starbucks advice! They always have those single person bathrooms that you can take a mini-bath in and the wifi is great. I recently started going to Panera Breads for coffee; they have those brewers out in the lobby and I just grab a cup out of the garbage and help myself. I used to work at a Panera and they keep the customer's dishes in a bin next to the garbage and people will seriously leave big, half eaten salads or bowls of soup in there (instead of dumping them in the garbage) and I have helped myself to these from time to time. It isn't quite dumpster diving but you get the idea lol
> 
> I totally don't mind being "upper crust" on the road. I gnar it up a hell of a lot more than your average chick but I am not opposed to shaving my legs in rest stop bathrooms or spending some of my extra spange money on lotion or something of the sort. Just personal preference, ya know?
> 
> I always try to sleep somewhere with a bathroom and some lights if possible. Places like Walmart, rest stops, or state parks are my usual hang outs. I have almost perfected the art of sneaking into state park campgrounds and leaving before 8:00 a.m. when the guards come around. And if I ever get spoken to I simply say "oh, I thought I was supposed to pay in the morning!"
> 
> People can argue that traveling can be easier as a woman because people will help you quicker but there are definitely a hell of a lot more risks too. I don't think I would be comfortable hitch hiking alone just yet. I would say use your femininity and the appearance of vulnerability to your advantage but don't let someone take advantage of it, ya know? I'm talking more in lines of flying and spanging and whatnot. I don't have any weapons but some mace and a machete sound like bad ass ideas
> 
> Travel safe, sistas! <3





hey just wanted to say thanks for all the advice and if your ever in north carolina hit me up!


----------



## RinRose

oceanarising said:


> I identify as male but I dont "pass" or whatever. Pre everything, you know, so I still get called female by everyone.
> 
> I think the best thing to keep in mind is a lot of what people here have said before, especially the bit about trusting your instincts, even if it offends people. I was spanging the other day and a guy wanted me to get in his car for a "job" and I was like, "lol no." He got super pissed, said some rude shit, etc. but I rather have someone think I'm a lazy bum than end up dead or worse.
> 
> Diva cups are pretty rad. I use softcup, which is the same thing basically. You can get them at Walgreens typically. It's like, ten dollars for something like thirty of them? It's crazy. I love them.
> 
> If you're still looking for a travel partner, I'd be down. I'm wanting to end up in California or Oregon, and I can help with gas and what not. Right now I'm in Lawton OK visiting some friends but yeah!~





awe damn girl i hate that i read this so late! i already passed OK and California. I went back to NC for a while because my grandmother passed. I may have a tattoo apprenticship so i may stay here for a while but if not id love to be on the road again


----------



## Catlady

RinRose said:


> Heading out again tomorrow but this time ill be on my own. From Nc heading West. Any tips you have would be great on staying comfortable, prepared and safe!


Hey there! I'm also a female solo rubber tramp. i haven't started yet (i do monday!) but i wish you all the luck and if you're in the southwest in the coming months, hit me up!


----------



## Catlady

oceanarising said:


> I identify as male but I dont "pass" or whatever. Pre everything, you know, so I still get called female by everyone.
> 
> I think the best thing to keep in mind is a lot of what people here have said before, especially the bit about trusting your instincts, even if it offends people. I was spanging the other day and a guy wanted me to get in his car for a "job" and I was like, "lol no." He got super pissed, said some rude shit, etc. but I rather have someone think I'm a lazy bum than end up dead or worse.
> 
> Diva cups are pretty rad. I use softcup, which is the same thing basically. You can get them at Walgreens typically. It's like, ten dollars for something like thirty of them? It's crazy. I love them.
> 
> If you're still looking for a travel partner, I'd be down. I'm wanting to end up in California or Oregon, and I can help with gas and what not. Right now I'm in Lawton OK visiting some friends but yeah!~




I'm heading towards california and oregon, if you ever want to meet up, id be down!


----------



## Bedheadred

I travel alone in my Subaru with my dog. He's pretty big so I've never had anyone try and mess with me. But I carry a knife, and pepper spray on me at all times as well as keeping a taser and a bat in my car. You can never be too prepared! Don't drink around people you don't feel you can trust, or get any types of fucked up. Trust your instincts. Have fun and be safe! Traveling alone is one of the must fulfilling things I've ever experienced.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Well said. Alone definitely can be really awesome. I used to travel in a Subaru as well. And old 99 wagon. Loved it like it wasn't a mechanical object


----------



## Parker Free

I find I get help pretty easily when I need it, but I do have to be careful so people (guys, generally) don't take advantage. I also try not to abuse my "female charms" lol, but yes, they can be useful in a crisis. I always make sure to sincerely thank the people who assist me in any way. Want to keep those good vibes going, right?
Taser, eh? That's something I want to get, definitely. I actually have a rather large gun with a conceal carry permit, but I don't want to EVER have to use it. A taser is better, I'm thinking. I also have a wonderful, loving, and scary dog who helps me stay safe. He's chased off more than one person I was nervous about. 
As just about everyone has already said, trust your instincts, and don't allow wanting to be polite get in the way of your safety.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

I'm on my own now, I'm just crashing on my girlfriend couches right now instead of staying at the shelter house


----------

